# Halloween costume for my hedgie!



## Haley.Marie (May 2, 2012)

Alright, so we all know Halloween is coming up pretty quickly! I want to put my hedgehog in a really cute costume!  Im am asking for any ideas. Along with ideas, pictures or instructions on how to make the costume would be greatly appreciate! :mrgreen:


----------



## lemonpiggy (Oct 7, 2012)

haha sounds cute your hedgie might not think the same thing though hahahaha. a good idea might be to wrap a loose purple fuzzy piece of yard around him and then build him a little microphone and karoke machine just right for his size  super duper ooper cute


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I still have a few tutus in stock which make quick costumes.


----------

